# 2 videos of my own compositions set to fine art photography and paintings



## philipcubbon (May 9, 2013)

I hope you enjoy these! by the way the photographs are of my home island (The Isle Of Man UK) they are taken by a relative of mine.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

your music flows well but it gets a bit repetitive.


----------



## philipcubbon (May 9, 2013)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> your music flows well but it gets a bit repetitive.


thanks for your reply - your comments made sense to me. The pieces I posted have been recorded recently and I am in a situation now where I am deciding what pieces I will make changes to and which are the finished article. I am also trying to improve my playing and learn more compositional techniques so I can grow musically too. My feeling right now both from my own perspective and feedback I have received is that I have need to give some extra variation to some of my works to keep the interest in the music going for the full duration of the compositions


----------

